# EPA withdraws cattle reporting rule.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

After some thought provoking enlightenment provided by the National Cattlemans Beef Assoc., the EPA has withdrawn another of their thinkless rules.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com...reporting_rule/


----------



## Feed Hay (May 30, 2008)

Thanks for the info


----------

